# Ships List



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

In amongst my late father's papers is a list of ships and I will type it exactly as on the piece of paper:

Royal Scotsman White Ensign 

Chittral 1 mast fore

Dilwara (?) 

Keren Black BandFunnel

Sampler White Band Funnel

Jalapanda 

Ell Hind Green LCM

Battory 2 funnel

Fort Stagger (Dirty White) 

Dad always used to put anything important between brackets and I'm pretty sure this was written between 1943-1946 when he was in the Royal Navy.

I am going to search on the internet but any help is welcome....(Scribe) 

Regards
rickles23


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

m.s.'Batory' (Polish) 14,287 grt 160.3m length
Built Monfalcone, Italy 1936, for Gdynia America Line
Post-war ownership restyled as Polish Ocean Lines
Scrapped Hong Kong, 1971.
Very interesting and distinguished war service. For full story and pictures, see http://stefanbatoryoceanliner.homestead.com/Predecessors.html

Regards, Dennis.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

ss 'El Hind'. Naval designation was LCI(Large), Landing Craft Infantry (Large)
blt Lithgows, Port Glasgow for Scindia Steam Navigation Co., Bombay.
Launched 1938 as Pilgrim Ship. Requisition by Royal Navy 1940.
Set ablaze and sank Bombay docks 14/4/44 when Fort Stikine blew up.
Details, photo at http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18237


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll use the links and get back to you!

Regards


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

sounds like he was using it as a form of identification. maybe in a convoy situation?
Ed Glover 
Controlled drifting


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Possible lines of research:- CHITRAL [P & O] was AMC, F 57 then Troopship. (AMCs usualy only had one mast.)......... KEREN , F 132 was possibly the ex KENYA [B.India] taken up as an LSI.(L) ................ROYAL SCOTSMAN [Burns & Laird] was possibly the Irish Sea Ferry taken up as an LSI (S) F 115..........
DILWARA [B.India] was taken up for a short time as an LSI (L).


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I think the assumption of notes to ID convoy ships is probably correct. The last listed is probably ss Fort Stager (one g)

*FORT STAGER*

Type:North Sands

Tonnage:7,132grt

Dimensions:439.7 x 57.2

Builders:West Coast Shipbuilders Ltd., Vancouver

Delivery Date:February, 1943

Owners;Managers:U.S.W.S.A.; Sir R. Ropner & Co., West Hartlepool for M.O.W.T.

Post war History:1948: U.S.M.C.;

Broken up Baltimore 1958.

*DILWARA* may be found at
http://www.britisharmedforces.org/ns/ns/nat_troopships.htm
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=542

*HMS ROYAL SCOTSMAN:*

The ‘Royal Scotsman “ an LSI, [Landing Ship Infantry], was owned by the Burns Laird Shipping Line, which with its sister ship the ‘Royal Ulsterman’, was in peacetime a very popular ferry, well versed in the carrying of large numbers of passengers and cattle between Belfast and Glasgow. In wartime the cattle carrying decks had been modified to carry large numbers of troops.

*CHITRAL* (one t)

P&O--- see http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=3579 


you might find it useful to see CONVOYWEB.org and warsailors.com (the latter lists the British ship "sampler" in convoy HX299 1944)

*KEREN* (from Wikipedia)

* HMS Hydra (1941) a Landing Ship Infantry ("LSI(L)") - taken up from trade on 23 July 1941 and renamed HMS Hydra. Launched on 27 August 1930, at the yard of Alexander Stephen in Govan, she was the 9,890 tons (gross displacement) passenger-cargo liner SS Kenya, designed for the British India Steam Navigation Company's India and East Africa service. In October 1941, she was renamed HMS Keren in order to release the name for a new minesweeper. In 1942, she was converted to carry 1500 troops and 24 landing craft, and saw service in the Mediterranean and North African campaigns. She was purchased by the Ministry of War Transport in 1946 but sold two years later for service with the Italian Alva Steamship Company (renamed Fairstone). She was transferred to the associate Sitmar Line and re-entered service in 1952 as the Castel Felice, serving various routes from Italy before, in 1954, working the North Atlantic service and mostly the UK-Australia run. She was sold for scrap in Formosa in 1970.

also

http://www.istrianet.org/istria/navigation/sea/immigrant/castelfelice.htm

http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/KenUg.html


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

An update on my research and by the way many thanks for the information.

I have found that if I scan a letter and then turn it into a negative words on the paper are often clearer so I did this with the list. Some of the words are 'in dock' and 'last in dock'.

Bear with me on this.

Using:

'as a form of identification. maybe in a convoy situation'

'in dock' and 'last in dock'

I know for certain that Dad was in Bombay when the Fort Stikine exploded and some of the ships listed are there as well.

So I am tracing the ships backward to the convoy fleet.

I'll keep you informed.

Regards


----------



## tmoffatt (Apr 29, 2013)

*More on list*

I know the post was in 2007, but thought I would add something.
SS Fort Stager, with Stanley Richards as Captain (I am researching him) was assigned to Operation Bullfrog, an invasion of Burma that did not happen. He moved down through the Suez Canal on Oct. 14, 1943, and in Indian waters went back and forth between Bombay, Colombo, Karachi and Bedi Bunder (Gujarat), then in Jan. 1944 went to Durban, to Buenos Aires Mar. 16, Freetown (Sierra Leone) Apr. 18, and to Liverpool, arriving May 13, 1944. I have attached the full travel cards BT389/13 for the Fort Stager as a pdf


----------

